# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Driver Mitsubishi MR-J2-20B và motor servo HC-KFS23

## nsonkha

Chào mọi người 
Mình có bộ Driver MR-J2-20B  và con servo AC HC-KFS23 ( 200W) của Mitsu . Theo như tìm hiểu thì dòng J2 là đời trước của J2S, không biết driver và motor này có thể đấu nối với nhau để chạy được ko nhỉ ?
Rất mong nhận được sự giúp đỡ của mọi người.
Thanks.

----------


## ghoang

được hay không thì phải thử thôi, không cắm encoder báo Al.16 cắm encoder thì hết alarm encoder, nếu báo tiếp AL.1A coi như xong không xài chung được.

----------

nsonkha

----------


## hadenki

Chắc chắn là không được rồi
Motor 17bit làm sao driver đọc được

----------


## nsonkha

Sau khi tra kỹ lại manual của driver này thì em thấy chỉ có 3 loại motor phù hợp là HA-FF23, HC-MF23, HC-UF23.
Anh hadenki và mọi người có ai có motor loại này thì để lại cho em 1 con để em nghiên cứu nhé.
Cảm ơn mọi người nhiều.

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Sau khi tra kỹ lại manual của driver này thì em thấy chỉ có 3 loại motor phù hợp là HA-FF23, HC-MF23, HC-UF23.
> Anh hadenki và mọi người có ai có motor loại này thì để lại cho em 1 con để em nghiên cứu nhé.
> Cảm ơn mọi người nhiều.


Bạn ở đâu rảnh lên biên hòa anh em nghiên cứu mình có 3 em motor ko có drive nè 01676 474 525

----------


## hadenki

Nều driver đúng là MR-J2 thì mình còn mấy con motor cho driver này loại 200W & 400W

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Nều driver đúng là MR-J2 thì mình còn mấy con motor cho driver này loại 200W & 400W


bác có bán ko em chia lại em nghiên cứu.

----------


## Diyodira

> Sau khi tra kỹ lại manual của driver này thì em thấy chỉ có 3 loại motor phù hợp là HA-FF23, HC-MF23, HC-UF23.
> Anh hadenki và mọi người có ai có motor loại này thì để lại cho em 1 con để em nghiên cứu nhé.
> Cảm ơn mọi người nhiều.


Khỏi ngâm kíu đi bác ơi, nghe mình trưng vô tủ làm kỷ niệm nhé.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Dòng B là dòng chạy mạng , không thể nào điều khiển như bình thường rồi bác ạ .

----------


## thuhanoi

Thôi đừng nghiên cứu nữa bán cho mình đi

----------


## Diyodira

> Thôi đừng nghiên cứu nữa bán cho mình đi


Bác thích không mình sưu tập tầm cho tối đa cỡ 20 con, giá hời lắm.

Nói chung không phải bó tay nhưng để control nó tốn cơm gạo, nôm na là có cái cày trước khi mua trâu ý .

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

mình còn 2 drive mr j2s 20b đang báo số 16 ( ko có moto). và con mr c10a đang  lỗi a 20. bác nào cần thì alo nhé. 01676.474.525

----------

